# What kind of Lighting do you have in your shed and on the outside of your shed?



## Don2222 (Dec 16, 2011)

Hello

Looking for lights for the inside and outside of a new shed.
*
What do you have?*


----------



## nate379 (Dec 16, 2011)

4 ft T8 housings in mine.  16x20ft with 8ft ceiling.  Walmart, ~$10 each.  Outside I have a flood light on the front, but I don't hardly use it.  Have used it once or twice in the last 6-7 months since I finished the shed.


----------



## MasterMech (Dec 16, 2011)

I've got High-Pressure Sodium lamps on 3 sides of the house/garage and the typical florescents in the garage.  Really like those HPS units outside.  I have a small one near the back door that lights up the deck nicely.  I have 1 pair of halogen floods for short use/instant on.


----------



## JustWood (Dec 16, 2011)

I just hang my 19.2 V Craftsman lantern from a piece of wire wrapped around the rafters. Take it back in when I'm done.


----------



## ironpony (Dec 16, 2011)

no lites on the shed at all
flashlighworks for me
usually nothing in the shed I need after dark


----------



## SolarAndWood (Dec 16, 2011)

It is convenient that Christmas is nearly the shortest day of the year.


----------



## Jack Straw (Dec 16, 2011)

Does anyone have the solar lights like the ones Harbor Freight sell?


----------



## ironpony (Dec 16, 2011)

Jack Straw said:
			
		

> Does anyone have the solar lights like the ones Harbor Freight sell?




not sure if they are the same but 
we have some from the dollar store
and suprisingly they are still working
into the second year


----------



## gmule (Dec 16, 2011)

one of these
http://www.basspro.com/Coleman-CPX-...9705&SST=76cdd1be-4bc4-0009-e3c8-0000440b3e78


----------



## gpcollen1 (Dec 16, 2011)

I just changed out my garage lights for some 4' fluorescent fixtures.  They are much better than the the single bulb fixtures.

As for outside, I am just installing some sconce lights outside the house.  You can get some pretty affordable ones at Lowes or HD.  Pretty simple really, pancake box on outside and then install.  I had to drill my siding with a 4" hole saw in order to install the pancake on the outside of the house.  Again - pretty simple.


----------



## eclecticcottage (Dec 16, 2011)

Nothing inside, but we got a solar motion detector from Lowes on the outside.  Works 99% of the time, but it's not in direct sun either, so I can't complain about the 1% of the time it doesn't!


----------



## Thistle (Dec 16, 2011)

None on woodshed. Its at parents acreage along with 75% of my wood supply & probably 200 ft up the hill to the NW of that security light on power pole.


----------



## RWA6541 (Dec 17, 2011)

no lites in my shed, when it gets dark I give up. Early to bed early to rise, only getting 9.5 hrs of light nowadays


----------



## fossil (Dec 17, 2011)

Just a couple of nothin' fancy typical twin-lamp exterior fixtures.  Only use them when I forgot to bring in enough wood before it got dark.  Rick


----------



## Don2222 (Dec 18, 2011)

fossil said:
			
		

> Just a couple of nothin' fancy typical twin-lamp exterior fixtures.  Only use them when I forgot to bring in enough wood before it got dark.  Rick



Very nice Rick

Thanks for the cool picture, it came out great!!

*One more question?

Where do you turn the lights on?*

I just spent all day today putting a wall switch in my kitchen to turn the outside shed lights on before I go out.


----------



## fossil (Dec 18, 2011)

I could have wired a three-way from inside the house, but I decided not to bother.  I've got a twin light exterior flood under the eave at the corner of the house (switched from inside the house) that lights my way to the shed just fine.  (The shed is only about 30' from the house).  Shed lights have their own weatherproof switch in the shed, along with a weatherproof duplex outlet which has been useful from time to time.  Rick

ETA:  It also turned out to be a perfect place to pick up power for a muti-zone sprinkler system installed with landscaping and fences long after the shed was built.


----------



## Don2222 (Dec 18, 2011)

fossil said:
			
		

> I could have wired a three-way from inside the house, but I decided not to bother.  I've got a twin light exterior flood under the eave at the corner of the house (switched from inside the house) that lights my way to the shed just fine.  (The shed is only about 30' from the house).  Shed lights have their own weatherproof switch in the shed, along with a weatherproof duplex outlet which has been useful from time to time.  Rick
> 
> ETA:  It also turned out to be a perfect place to pick up power for a muti-zone sprinkler system installed with landscaping and fences long after the shed was built.



Hi Rick

Yes my shed is close too but on the side of the yard. I have a 500 watt Quartz motion light that lights the back yard but still a little dark on the side with the shed. So the ditch I dug for the shed wiring was only 27 feet so I threw in the 14-3 UF-B for the 3 Way switch in the kitchen. A little extra work to wire in but it just might be worthwhile when I get a light on the shed outside. Might not be this year with the cold weather already here!!

Good idea for using the power for the sprinkler, I will keep that in mind. 

I just have a table lamp inside the shed right now until I can wire in some real lights whenever I can!


----------



## thinkxingu (Dec 18, 2011)

Not sure if the op was looking for wood shed lighting or just shed lighting.  For my wood shed, I've nothing wired up because the halogen spot off the back of my garage throws enough light to fill my wood bags.  For my regular shed, I've got a quadruple 4' fluorescent fixture in and a dual halogen spot out.  If I need to light up the whole back yard, I can use the concept of triangulation via my shed, garage, and porch.

S


----------



## Don2222 (Dec 18, 2011)

thinkxingu said:
			
		

> Not sure if the op was looking for wood shed lighting or just shed lighting.  For my wood shed, I've nothing wired up because the halogen spot off the back of my garage throws enough light to fill my wood bags.  For my regular shed, I've got a quadruple 4' fluorescent fixture in and a dual halogen spot out.  If I need to light up the whole back yard, I can use the concept of triangulation via my shed, garage, and porch.
> 
> S



Hi thinkxingu

I have a regular shed. Even though I have a 500 Watt Quartz Halogen lighting up the back yard, the shed is on the right side so it is still dark. I just finished installing a 3-way switch in the Kitchen near the side door to a 3-way switch inside the shed near the shed door. Now I need to wire up some lighting.

I was thinking of some rope light under the soffit along the front of the shed. Then I could see the front door.

Does anyone use LED Rope Light? It is fairly cheap and lasts 20 years. The only problem I have seen with the rope light is the clips break real easy.
So I found some real heavy duty crocodile clips on line
See  http://www.1000bulbs.com/product/2110/SIV-206CPCLIP.html

The reviews on these babies are excellent!


----------



## Lumber-Jack (Dec 18, 2011)

I got rope lights hooked to a motion detector. They work as clearance lights when I'm backing into the narrow driveway.


----------



## Deuce95ci (Dec 18, 2011)

Inside my outbuildings I use 26w bright white cfl and working out very well. They just take a few minutes to warm up fully.


----------



## Don2222 (Dec 19, 2011)

[quote author="Carbon_Liberator" date="1324242197"]I got rope lights hooked to a motion detector. They work as clearance lights when I'm backing into the narrow driveway.


Thanks for the pic. Nice idea!!


----------



## wetwood (Dec 24, 2011)

Jack Straw said:
			
		

> Does anyone have the solar lights like the ones Harbor Freight sell?



I mounted this one out of the weather. It is surprisingly bright and works very well. Only thing is our dogs and cats walk around the area and turn it on which runs down the batteries by daybreak. After 3 years of working without any problems I think the battery pack needs replaced because when it got cold this fall the bulb no longer lights up, the unit just hums.

HF Solar Powered Security Light


----------



## Don2222 (Dec 27, 2011)

wetwood said:
			
		

> Jack Straw said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is a good idea, but I am leaning more towards the 20 year LED rope light!


----------



## Don2222 (Dec 28, 2011)

Carbon_Liberator said:
			
		

> I got rope lights hooked to a motion detector. They work as clearance lights when I'm backing into the narrow driveway.



Hello Carbon

I really like the Rope Light Idea

So I shopped around and Target has the cheapest for me. I got 2 strips for the Inside of the shed.

9 Feet Cool 1/2" White Rope Light at Target
https://www-secure.target.com/p/-/A-13579211

Also some nice rugged clips. Some of the clips break so easily!!
These clips are made to work with Sheet Rock Screws for easy installation with a Sheet Rock Screw Gun

Crocadile clips
http://www.environmentallights.com/SearchResults.aspx?q=croc


----------



## cottonwoodsteve (Jan 5, 2012)

Try low voltage garden lights.
I did the solar/ led thing and they were just not bright enough to be useful

I am installing lights on out horse shed and coral. Not finished yet but I an very happy with the half I have installed
200 watt low voltage transformer. 
$19 outdoor remote control
$9 spot lights with 20 watt halogen. 
If using long runs or lots of lights, remove halogen and use 6 watt LED spots. 

Much better than anything else. Almost as good as 120 volt.
Instalation is much easier that 120 v and you can easily change it.
The remote is also great if you light the pathway too. See what is out there before even going out.

Push the "clicker" button and the lights come on. No great electrical knowlege needed if you have a convienent AC outlet on the outside of the house.

I have done a lot of county approved AC work. But for a wood shed or horse area why bother with deep trenches, expensive wire. junction boxes and conduit.


----------



## Don2222 (Jan 5, 2012)

cottonwoodsteve said:
			
		

> Try low voltage garden lights.
> I did the solar/ led thing and they were just not bright enough to be useful
> 
> I am installing lights on out horse shed and coral. Not finished yet but I an very happy with the half I have installed
> ...



Wow, sounds really nice. Where did you get these lights? What type of power do you plug them into?
Do you have some pics? I would really like to see them.

Since my shed needed AC, I dug the trench and wired some outlets. I put one under the soffit in front and one back on a 3 way switch. See pics One switch is in the house and the other is in the shed.
The AC outlet cover is a plastic dome, so I can plug in the rope light and close the cover.
But I want to se your lights before I buy the rope light. Thanks


----------



## cottonwoodsteve (Jan 5, 2012)

I have some daytime pix. I will do some night pix.Mostly from Home Depot, and Lowe's 
To get more light you can use bigger transformer. An extra $100 or use LED lights. Still an extra $100 but less energy.
Not a direct relationship because the transformer uses some power even with very little attached to it

UtiliTech LED 12 v 300 lumens  Good

Sylvania has same thing, same shape, but 30% less light from spec.

Utilitech used normal measurements. Sylvania seems to use EPA mileage measurement methods.

Hint for any light. Get then high. When you are walking toward light it will not be in your eyes as much.
A little bit of foil tape or sheet metal visor can make a shield to prevent the light from going into the neighbors windows.


----------



## cottonwoodsteve (Jan 5, 2012)

Details for pix.
Light is clamped (will be bolted) onto fence post, which is clamped to coral pipe.
U shaped fence post clamps to round pipe nicely.
One pix shows Transformer, Remote Control, and Clicker.
Wire will go under house through vent behind transformer and come out on the other side of the steps.
Clicker stays in house near back door.


----------



## Don2222 (Jan 5, 2012)

cottonwoodsteve said:
			
		

> Details for pix.
> Light is clamped (will be bolted) onto fence post, which is clamped to coral pipe.
> U shaped fence post clamps to round pipe nicely.
> One pix shows Transformer, Remote Control, and Clicker.
> ...



Thanks for the details and pics. Very nice!

A night pic would be cool if you can.

Thanks again take care


----------



## cottonwoodsteve (Jan 6, 2012)

I can't get an accurate picture. I have an old simple digital camera.
I tried to get something but the corral is brighter than the picture shows. The light is 10 feet up.
It is much brighter than Carbon Liberator's ribbon lights.
The ribbon lights have a strong glow. The 12 low voltage give LIGHT !
I have altered Fossil's picture to show what it would look like with lights in a similar setting and about 7 to 8 feet.

Find the garden light section.
Then find the 20 watt halogen replacement bulbs.
Then see if you can find one working in a fixture in the home lighting section. 
20 watts is 20 watts. A 120 volt one will give the same amount of light if you can't find a 12 volt demo.

Pix below.
Face of outdoor junction box works well for mounting. 
Wood shed pix is dimmed to simulate what two 12v lights will look like at about 7 feet high.
Notice original light under roof corner on horse shed. It is at about 7 feet. Too low and in your face.
Notice 2 lights above at about 10 feet. Much more pleasant.
The corral light is brighter than the picture shows. It is one light at about 10 feet with a diffuser to spread it out.


----------



## Don2222 (Jun 6, 2012)

Hello

Finally got my lights in!
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/shed-outdoor-lighting-is-finally-in-see-pics.85261/#post-1096596

Pic below shows new lights and warm fire in hearth thru window in shed!

I put in quarter round molding under the facia board to hide the lights in the front and back. Then when building the shed we added wood behind the rake boards to the peak creating a 0.65 inch slot for the side ropes. Then the roof was shingled so the side slot is custom built-in!

Also have 2 three way light switches, one in the shed and one in the house so the outdoor shed lights can be turned on or off at either location!


----------



## Don2222 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hello

Well I finally got some inside lights!

Two LED cool white 10 foot rope lights from Target.com for $11.99 each (http://www.target.com/p/philips-9-white-led-rope-lights/-/A-13506477) and an LED spot light from Home Depot for $24.95

These LED rope lights have bulbs every 2 inches and are not nearly as bright as the soft white rope on the outside where the bulbs are spaced every inch apart. However the lighting is enough to see what is up in the loft and does not make glare on the TV when it is on. The spot is great for lighting up the work table area nice and bright although the picture does do justice on the brightness. All lights are plugged into a switched outlet connected to the interior shed light switch!

See pics below


----------



## firebroad (Jun 8, 2012)

I got something similar to this from Tractor Supply Co.  Put Lithium battieries in it and hang on the wall.  Has button switch, and is bright enough.


----------



## Don2222 (Jun 8, 2012)

firebroad said:


> I got something similar to this from Tractor Supply Co. Put Lithium battieries in it and hang on the wall. Has button switch, and is bright enough.


 
That is nice Sue

Do you have a pic of your shed? I like seeing sheds.


----------



## firebroad (Jun 8, 2012)

Don2222 said:


> That is nice Sue
> 
> Do you have a pic of your shed? I like seeing sheds.


I am somewhat embarrassed, my shed is no looker, just a pre-fab.  But since you are a "sheddie", here it is anyway.


----------



## Don2222 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi Sue

That is very nice, a Gambriel shed roof gives more head room. I wanted that but it would not go with our house. Since we built the roof higher than a prefab shed, I am happy with the cathedral ceiling.


----------



## woodsmaster (Jun 9, 2012)

I considered oil lamps but went with electric. Sorry couldn't resist.


----------



## Don2222 (Jun 9, 2012)

woodsmaster said:


> I considered oil lamps but went with electric. Sorry couldn't resist.


 
Nice! Any pics?


----------



## MasterMech (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm not sure Don's single room dwelling qualifies under the term "Shed" anymore....

What's next Don? Indoor plumbing?  Stick a throne in there and there'd be no reason to go in the house anymore....


----------



## firebroad (Jun 11, 2012)

Don2222 said:


> Hi Sue
> 
> That is very nice, a Gambriel shed roof gives more head room. I wanted that but it would not go with our house. Since we built the roof higher than a prefab shed, I am happy with the cathedral ceiling.


Don, no electricity out there.  I think what you are seeing is the thermometer!


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jun 11, 2012)

4' fluorescent inside, a flood lamp on the front, and halogens on each end. Guy that built that shed processed firewood at night after work (neighbors loved him)


----------



## PapaDave (Jun 11, 2012)

I'd like to put a motion light on the front of the house facing the shed. It should be simple enough......except for the part where I have to crawl through the attic. With tools. On my hands and knees (bad ones, at that).
I could easily tap into a line up there.
I'll get to it sooner or later. Come to think of it, I could do it on the 12th of never. I love a good plan.


----------



## Don2222 (Jun 11, 2012)

MasterMech said:


> I'm not sure Don's single room dwelling qualifies under the term "Shed" anymore....
> 
> What's next Don? Indoor plumbing? Stick a throne in there and there'd be no reason to go in the house anymore....


 
Hello

Well it is all insulated now (roof, walls and floor) with fiberglass, foam board and reflectix foil. So it is warm in the winter and cool in the summer. Just looking at some paneling now to make it look a little more pleasing on the inside.


----------



## begreen (Jun 11, 2012)

firebroad said:


> Don, no electricity out there. I think what you are seeing is the thermometer!


 
That's all right. You've got moonlighting.


----------



## DianeB (Jun 11, 2012)

I use these battery operated motion detection lights all over the place.  They would be great in the shed, outdoor rated so can tolerate bad weather.  Great for when the power goes out as well.

http://www.amazon.com/Mr-Beams-Wire...&qid=1339457472&sr=8-1&keywords=mr+beam+light

.

.


----------



## Don2222 (Jun 15, 2012)

Deuce95ci said:


> Inside my outbuildings I use 26w bright white cfl and working out very well. They just take a few minutes to warm up fully.


 
Hi Deuce95ci

Do they take longer to warm up when it is real cold out?


----------



## Don2222 (Jun 15, 2012)

DianeB said:


> I use these battery operated motion detection lights all over the place. They would be great in the shed, outdoor rated so can tolerate bad weather. Great for when the power goes out as well.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Mr-Beams-Wireless-Spotlight-Photocell/dp/B002P6EQPW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1339457472&sr=8-1&keywords=mr beam light
> 
> ...


 
Hi DianeB
Those look real nice. How long to the batteries last?

Also do you have a pic of your shed?


----------



## DianeB (Jun 15, 2012)

Don2222 said:


> Hi DianeB
> Those look real nice. How long to the batteries last?
> 
> Also do you have a pic of your shed?


 They last quite along time...I have not replaced the batteries in over a year of use. I have 4 and move them around . My shed more of a small barn


----------



## Don2222 (Jun 15, 2012)

DianeB said:


> They last quite along time...I have not replaced the batteries in over a year of use. I have 4 and move them around . My shed more of a small barn


 
Very Nice Barn/Shed


----------

